
Will Google Use Chrome to Index Password Protected Web? - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/chrome_password_protected_web.php
======
snprbob86
Short answer: No.

Long answer: It would be impossible for them to distinguish between content
that is safe to reproduce publicly. Judging from how they reacted to the ToS
and other dings against their public image, they are working too hard to
protect that image than to risk something like this nonsense. And lastly, they
have had this power with Google Toolbar forever and haven't done it yet.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. It's an interesting concept, though: getting around password barriers is
by necessity a challenge of having a search engine, and it might limit engines
from seeing actually useful content.

------
tlrobinson
It's up to the web app developers to expose the information they want indexed.
Google absolutely should not start indexing private data in their public
index, and I seriously doubt they're that dumb.

One thing I _could_ see them doing is having a separate _opt-in_ service for
web apps, something akin to OS X's Spotlight or Google Desktop Search.

~~~
Anon84
I think that's what the authors meant by it. In the sense that _your_
information should show up in _your_ google search results, similarly to how
GDS works. It's of course unfeasible, and probably illegal, to make that
information available to the world at large. But if you have access to
password protected content, there is no reason for it not to be visible to
_you_ when you google for it.

~~~
baha_man
"But what if Google could convince users of the value of indexing web app data
without identifying the individual user..."

I'm not sure what they're trying to say, but they don't seem to be talking
about indexing your own private data for you.

How can password-protected data _not_ be user-specific? If the web application
writers want to make certain data public, they already do this - for example,
my Facebook profile is indexed by Google, but the messages I see when I log in
aren't.

------
jacktang
I don't think google will index password protected web and display it in
public domain, however google might keep these visiting data as one datasource
of personal information mining, and it will be made use of in google ads
production.

------
greendestiny
It already searches the password protected web (via your history), why would
you want to index it?

